# Need Help- Euro Skull



## rebel deer hunt (Jan 12, 2009)

the only way you can mess the skull up by boiling is boiling it to long at to high of a boil, ive dont many skull mounts on deer and hogs and I boil them, you need to have it at a slow boil or the whole nose will crack apart, and you let it boil for a couple minutes, pull it out cut off what meat you can, boil a little longer, I use a wire brush and scrub the meat when you get it down to only a little bit, make sure you take the eyes out before you boil it, other wise when you try to get them out after you boil they will bust on you, mash the brains up before you boil it, then use a water hose and try to blow the rest out, when you bleach it use hydrogen pyroxide and a bleaching powder, chlorine will make the skull weak and flake up, put were gloves and dont get any on your hands. If you need more help with it message me


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

If you want them done with beetles let me know i do them.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Boiling the skull is just fine.


----------



## CENTRALVAHUNTER (Aug 2, 2008)

The best way is probably beatles. I do alot of euromounts and have had alot of failures. I can tell you that as another poster mentioned, boiling will destroy the bone and make it very fragile. One person in the know, mentioned that if must boil, do not boil but rather "simmer" the water. I've had some very nice bucks I've killed that I boiled at high temperatures made the skull so fragile that is was a very negative experience and i knew I had to try some thing else. Apparently the fat will enter the bone and expand and destroy the durability of the bone. Another way is to macerate the skull, which alot of people use. Look up maceration on wikipedia and it will get you started. I've got 3 heads from this year that I am currently macerating but next week will try to simmer one of them in the turker pot I have. There is site called taxidermyforums.com (I think that's right). You'll get alot of Great info that you cannot really find on this site in regards to euromounts, ect. I actually found out about taxidermyforums.com from someone on this site. good luck


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I have done a few euro's. I have the beetles. 

To answer your question, boiling is not good for the skull. Most people who have no clue, will tell you to boil it. This is not good info. You will have better luck, and a nicer skull by just simmering it. This is one option to do it yourself. The other way, as someone mentioned is masceration. This is basically letting the flesh rot off under water.

Don't use clorax on it either.

Check taxidermy.net for more info.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

BEETLES all the way .....


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a friend do one by boiling and ruined his mount. I think he used to much temp and it caused the scull to split in half. I wish I had seen this thread I would have recommended simmer or send to someone with Beatles $50 may be worth a professionals help.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

If you simmer it in veryhto water it will be fine....I have done probley six this way and have had no problems at all. I have also used clorox in an attempt to bleach it and it was fine, didn't work but it was fine. I think the biggest concern is getting it to a point to where it is boiling and also long lengths of time. I actually do mine in the house....when the wife is away of courseand I use my dads turkey deep frier pot. I have to pull the stove out a little cause it hits the microwave. Toss in enough water, 1 cup of dawn, 1 cup of arm and hammer WASHING soda(wegmans has this) and go at it. I let it sit for an hour and check it. By now I make a slice( don't push hard and be carful not to scratch the skull) down the front of the skull from the brains up between the antlers and down the nose. Most of this will seperate because it is shrinking due to the boiling. When you slice it, it will just pull away. Keep at it and about three hours later you'll see it come together. There are some threads on here with step by step pics. Good luck!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't want to act like a know it all, but boiling and clorax are not good for euro skulls. Simmering is OK. Clorax (bleach) will deteriorate bone.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

5 gallon bucket with water and some Dawn. Put the skull in it with a big aquarium heater turned up as high as it will go. Takes about a week with virtually no labor. Degrease the skull with Dawn and hot water.

Get Clairol Basic White (powdered hair bleach) and 40 Volume peroxide(activator) from a beauty shop supply store. Make a paste and paint it on the dry skull and set it in a sunny/warm location.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

thats correct on the clorox....I left mine in it for a day with no problems but like I said....it didn't do anything to make it whiter. It didn't cause any problems for me but I am sure if you leave it in longer it would.


----------



## rebel64 (Jun 11, 2007)

what ever you do do not boil them it will ruin them maybe not today but down the road i do over 100 every year so trust me do not boil also dont use clorox it will eat the bone


----------

